# What should I feed my hoppers?



## Dan Trafford

Hi guys just a dead simple query here. When I try to gut load my hoppers, they seem completely uninterested in everything I give them. Fruit, salads like cucumber and pepper, greens as well. My crickets eat everything I give them, but the hoppers won't. Is there any particular food they go mad for?

Cheers 

Dan


----------



## MariaW

Staples = grass, dandelion, rocket, sliced apple, sliced carrot
Gut load = gut load, one of the ones available on the market and there's plenty of them


----------



## Dan Trafford

Ah grass and dandelion eh? That's new to me, I shall get some from the garden! Cheers!


----------



## MariaW

Wash 'em first before feeding, just in case


----------



## burmese97

i just give mine lettuce and they seem to eat it all


----------



## fardilis

burmese97 said:


> i just give mine lettuce and they seem to eat it all


What sort of lettuce?


----------



## dragons jen

I always give my foods food a dusting of vitamin powder too. Don't know if it helps, but makes me feel good!
Bee pollen is a great food for bugs and I use it a lot. Bit expensive, but it goes a long way. Mix it to a paste with warm water and put it in with the bugs in a top from a milk container. It's packed full of all sorts of goodies! Can pick it up on e.blag easy enough.


----------



## berbers

dragons jen said:


> I always give my foods food a dusting of vitamin powder too. Don't know if it helps, but makes me feel good!
> Bee pollen is a great food for bugs and I use it a lot. Bit expensive, but it goes a long way. Mix it to a paste with warm water and put it in with the bugs in a top from a milk container. It's packed full of all sorts of goodies! Can pick it up on e.blag easy enough.


bee pollen is great, you can get it from Lizard Lunch. its full of amino acids, vits, minerals etc.


----------



## sheena is a gecko

We find hoppers go nuts for curly kale. get it shredded in bags from Tesco. It's always demolished by the next morning : victory:


----------



## pigglywiggly

cabbage


----------



## Dan Trafford

I'll try some kale because we will eat that too


----------

